# Hands-on Western Knife Sharpening Class in Korin NYC 1-2019



## MartinT (Jan 3, 2019)

*Just saw it on Korin website*

*Hands-on Western Knife Sharpening Class with Vincent*

*http://updates.korin.com/hands-on-western-knife-sharpening-class/*


----------



## Tahoma (Jan 9, 2019)

So glad you posted!
I signed up for a class and I am totally looking forward to it!


----------



## NBrewster (Jan 15, 2019)

Ah, sorry I missed this. Korin runs a tight ship, should be good!


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 23, 2019)

There's another one.
http://updates.korin.com/japanese-hot-pot-nabe-cooking-class/


----------

